# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Phnomnes] Que dire?

## Kenji

Hello tout le monde,

Un petit topic sur ce film parce que je voulais savoir si j'avais t le seul  l'avoir trouv insipide. C'est le premier film que je vais voir au cinma et dont j'ai eu une furieuse envie de quitter la salle.

Je l'ai trouv mal jou,le prtexte scientifique mal exploit,enfin que des dfauts pour rsumer.

Je voulais donc savoir si j'tais pass  ct ou si vraiment je peux demander  me faire rembourser  ::aie::

----------


## papimcha

Bonjour Kenji,

Ds que je suis sorti de la salle, ben c'est le contraire de toi, j'ai aim 
> Nouveau principe 
> Un peu comme Le village, j'ai ador
> Pas mal fait
> Moment de frisson quand mme

Mais en y rflchissant, je me suis dit que c'tait toujours pareil, et donc que c'est soit on aime soit on aime pas.

J'ai aim mais c'est assez spcial, et je le regarderais bien  nouveau (mais pas au cin cette fois).  :;):

----------


## Invit

Pareil que Kenji. Pas au point de me barrer, mais presque.
Ce film n'apporte rien de plus que n'importe quel film de virus ou de zombies. D'ailleurs la fin est du mme genre que dans 28 semaines plus tard. On a beau critiquer Shyamalan, il y a quand mme des rebondissements sympas dans ses films d'habitude. L tout est dit au bout de 20 minutes (la morale du film tombe mme encore plus tt : la nature, y a des fois faut pas chercher  comprendre), et aprs on est dans du survival classique, le gore en moins. Il y a quelques plans sympas ( le chantier au dbut, les pendus) mais l'ensemble est trop prvisible (tiens, un suicidaire et une tondeuse gante, qu'est ce qu'il va bien pouvoir se passer ?).
Et puis il y a ce passage entier avec la vieille folle qui tombe comme un cheveu sur la soupe. Ca a tellement rien  faire l qu'on dirait que c'est un bout d'un autre film.
Enfin, les acteurs sont trs nazes. Le seul bien c'est celui du collgue  Mark Whalberg (le Dr. Clemente de Urgences !).

----------


## alexrtz

J'ai trouv le film assez insipide mais pas au point de vouloir me barrer.
Y a rien dedans mais a se laisse regarder.

----------


## golliat

Perso j'ai trouv ca assez sympa.
Y'a des films bien plus pourris qui sortent au cinma. Alors pour une fois que le style du film change un petit peu....

Et rien avoir avec 28 semaines plus tard.

Bref ce n'est ici que mon avis.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Vu hier soir avec ma copine et un pote. Eux non pas dtest mais sans plus mais moi j'ai trouv a russi. Il faut prciser que j'ai aim "Le 6me sens", "Incassable", "Le village", "Signes" et "La petite fille de l'eau" (bien que ce dernier sois le moins bon).

C'est vrai que c'est tourn curieusement et que le cot "proche du rel" soit trop prononc mais c'est du grand Shyamalan avec ses acteurs sortis de nul part et sa mise en scne tire par les cheveux.

C'est sur qu' cot d'un Woody allen ou d'un Spielberg, c'est diffrent. Mais c'est un autre style (mme si plus proche d'un Spielberg).

Bref j'ai bien aim.  :8-):

----------


## warwink

Pour les acteurs sortis de nul part ... euh quand mme pas ( part peut tre la petite fille ^^).

Sinon, un peu comme tout le monde, avis mitig, pas mal mais sans plus.

Je trouve l'histoire pas top top, un peu un pretexte de 20min pour lancer un film et juste montrer ses talents de ralisateur, surtout la conclusion un peu rapide. Par contre les scnes en elles mme sont bien avec un peu de suspens et de frisson.

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Parce que c'est du Night Shyamalan. On sent la patte du ralisateur.
Il n'est pas  son premier flop. Parmi ses oeuvres, on compte  Signes, Le Village, le 6me sens, La jeune fille de l'eau que j'ai beaucoup  dtests.  

En tt cas, i fallait s'y attendre.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Parce que c'est du Night Shyamalan. On sent la patte du ralisateur.
> Il n'est pas  son premier flop. Parmi ses oeuvres, on compte  Signes, Le Village, le 6me sens, La jeune fille de l'eau que j'ai beaucoup  dtests.  
> 
> En tt cas, i fallait s'y attendre.


Et tu y est quand mme all ?  :8O:

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

J'y suis all pour 2 raisons :
1) A cause de l'acteur Marc Whalberg. Je le kiffe trop. 
2) A cause de la pub qu'il y'avait derriere. Genre, c'est l'un des meilleurs films
de shyamalan. 

En tt cas, ce film donne des ides a Scary Movie 5  ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

Je fais parti de ceux qui n'ont pas aim.

Pourtant la bande annonce tait accrocheuse et j'avais bien aim 6me sens (le seul Shyamalan que j'ai regard avant). 

En fait, les 10 premires minutes sont superbes (c'est simple, ils nous repassent la bande annonce) et aprs... plus rien. Du vide et des scnes un peu gore pour combler. Je retiendrais tout particulirement le "je t'ai menti, j'ai mang un tiramisu avec Joey" (grande scne de drame romantique) et la prestation de la plante en plastique qui est sans doute la meilleure du film (un futur oscar sans doute).


Par contre j'ai toujours pas compris comment les plantes arrivaient  provoquer du vent. Et surtout comment elles arrivaient  orienter la propagation d'un poison pour ne toucher que certains groupes...

----------


## papimcha

> Et surtout comment elles arrivaient  orienter la propagation d'un poison pour ne toucher que certains groupes...


Comment sa que certians groupes ? elles touchent tous les groupes se trouvant dans la zone de propagation ! 
Si tu as suivi le film (pas facile pour ceux qui n'aiment pas :;): ), cela touche les groupes compos de beaucoup de personnes au dbut, puis devient de plus en plus sensible  l'Homme (donc  la fin, une personne suffit pour tre contamine).  ::king::

----------


## Barsy

J'ai, je pense, assez bien suivi le film (un nanar pareil, tu penses). Il y a un groupe qui se fait contaminer alors que l'autre qui est pas loin (bon, je reconnais qu'ils ne donnent pas les distances dans le film) n'a mme pas une squelle... C'est quand mme douteux... Surtout avec le vent qui se dchane et qui devrait propager  grande vitesse le poison (ai-je oubli de rappeler que nos chers hros courent plus vite qu'une rafale de vent, sans oublier qu'ils arrivent mme  la semer...)

Pour le coup des groupes de plus en plus petit, tout a n'a pour but que de laisser le film durer 2h (sinon, ils crveraient tous ds le dbut et on n'aurait eu le droit de voir que la partie intressante du film...)

----------


## papimcha

Mais non, ils ont pas couru plus vite que la rafale de vent, ils se l'ont pris de plein fouet. Mais tant un petit groupe, ils n'ont pas t contamin.  :;): 

Bon d'accord, c'est peut-tre tir par les cheveux, mais moi j'ai bien aim.  :;): 

En tout cas, j'ai trouv cela compltement diffrent de 6me sens (qui est  ::king:: ) mais ce film ressemble  Village (pour moi). Et j'ai aim les 2. 

De toute faon, si tu n'aimes pas son style (que je conois tout  fait), je ne vois pas pourquoi tu es all au cin pour le voir.  ::lol::

----------


## alexrtz

Vous pouvez diter vos messages pour virer les spoils ?
a serait sympa pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu le film...

----------


## tigunn

> C'est le premier film que je vais voir au cinma


 ::roll::   Je lance une quotisation pour Kenji !?

----------


## Kenji

> Je lance une quotisation pour Kenji !?


C'est occulter une partie de mes propos,c'est pas bien de faire de la dsinformation  ::lol:: 

Sinon pour revenir au film c'est vrai que c'tait  la limite du nanard et c'est a qui m'a le plus drang j'avais l'impression que les acteurs y croyaient pas surtout l'actrice principale.

----------


## Barsy

> De toute faon, si tu n'aimes pas son style (que je conois tout  fait), je ne vois pas pourquoi tu es all au cin pour le voir.


Apparement tu n'as pas du lire mon premier post jusqu'au bout, j'ai dit que j'avais bien aim 6me sens et que j'avais trouv la bande annonce de ce film interessante (c'est  cause d'elle que je suis aller voir le film)

Et le coup de la rafale de vent, c'est exactement l'incohrence que j'ai soulev (ils se font rattrap, a je ne m'en souviens plus) : Un poison qui se propage dans les airs et qui ne tue que les grands groupe de gens (un peu comme si tu lachais un pets et que on ne pouvait le sentir qu'en tant  plusieurs... oui, la comparaison est douteuse...  ::lol:: )

Bref, en esprant bientt voir la chronique de ce film sur  ce site, je vous conseille d'attendre qu'il passe  la tl.

----------


## BornBanane

spoil :

Pour le coup des groupes et du vent, moi ce que j'en ai comprit :
Un homme provoque, de par sa prsence, un stimuli sur les plantes (c'est ce que dit le mec "foufou" qui aime les hotdogs).
Si une plante subit ce stimuli de manire importante elle relche la toxine mortelle.

Au dbut les plantes sont sensibles  un trs fort stimuli et puis progressivement, elles deviennent plus sensibles, jusqu'au point culminant o une seule personne provoque l'apparition de la toxine.
Mais je ne pense pas que le vent soit fait par les plantes.

Dans le cas o le gros groupe se spare en 2, on voit bien que le groupe de survivant est plus restreint. Donc, c'est ce que j'ai comprit en tout cas, les plantes o se trouvaient le gros groupe ont dclench la fabrication de la toxine mais pas celles o se trouvait le petit groupe. Aprs l'histoire du vent, qui fait semblant d'tre mchant c'est  ::aie::

----------


## warwink

Bonne explication !

+1 pour le monsieur

----------


## totojordi

J'ai vu ce film hier soir, je l'ai trouv sympa (je suis pas un fana de cinma, j'ai pas vu Sixime sens par exemple).

Je n'avais pas vu de bandes-annonces, donc plein de surprises au dbut. D'ailleurs  l'avenir j'essaierais d'viter de regarder les BA, car a enlve la surprise (Voir hancock).

La fin est quand mme un peu simple, genre a annonce un Phnomne 2.

Sinon pour conclure j'ai bien aim le fait de revoir Horace (Le foufou qui aime les hot-dogs, c'est son nom dans Docteur Queen).  ::yaisse2::

----------


## witch

Bon, en lisant le titre je croyais qu'il s'agissait, d'un film dnomm aussi phenomenon( en anglais).
c'est un peu plus ancien, a remonte dun peu prs 3 ans avant, c'tait ralis par john travolta...si vous le connaissez.
Je me rappelle que j'ai trouv ce film sympa, il y a eu des vnements dexagration quon rencontre habituellement dans les films dinformatique..etc
Une histoire de phnomne que jai bien aim au fait.

----------


## gyzmau

Moi je fais partis de ceux qui n'ont pas vraiment aims, je dis pas que j'ai dtest et me suis ennuys, y'a des bons passages. Mais j'ai trouvs la fin tres vide; A croire qu'il ne savait pas comment finir.

[spoiler]Le phenomene qui repart comme il est venu, et de comme par hasard au moment ou les heros sortent de la maison, par previsible du tout  ::aie:: . videment c'tait pas trop possible qu'ils meurent mais bon je trouve un petit manque d'originalit/inventivit.
 [\spoiler]

En gros +1 avec barsy. attendre qui passe  la tl.

----------


## BainE

bonjour,

il est pas pass hier sur direct8 ou W9 ?

----------


## Invit

C'est celui avec Travolta qui est pass hier.

----------


## lper

Je me suis bien bidonn, ce film mrite une bonne place dans la liste des Nanars du cinma,  louer d'urgence pour les amateurs du genre !  ::ccool:: 
[Edit]
http://desnanars.blogspot.com/2008/0...choses-se.html

----------


## Kenji

J'avais prvenu...  ::lol:: 

Sinon je reprends une citation du blog qui rsume tout:

"Et je vous ai pas tout dit, on apprend au cours du film que la femme du hros a pris un dessert avec un autre homme qui s'appelle Joey (la coquine). Ce  quoi le hros en colre rpond "tu m'as menti" avant de lui pardonner un peu plus tard. Quel homme."

Ca rsume tout

----------


## lper

Et cette pauvre vieille folle qui finit par s'assommer sur les murs de sa maison(un clin d'oeil peut-tre  sueurs froides le coup de la poupe sur le lit ?), fallait pas allez prier dans le jardin !! ::aie::

----------


## DonFelipe

C'est vrai qu'il est repass rcement  la TV ce navet !

Pour ma part, tout comme certains l'avaient dit, j'en tait pas au point de sortir de la salle pendant le film... mais tout simplement parce que je dois tre un mec cool qui accorde mme  un pauvre nase une chance de se ratrapper...  ::lol:: 

Alors qu'en fait je me suis fait pieger EXACTEMENT comme avec "The Village" (du mme gnial ralisateur !!!) o  la moiti du film tu as dj compris de quoi il en retourne, mais tu te dis : "mais noooon, il ne nous prennent quand mme pas pour des glands  ce point ! Il va certainement y avoir un retournement de situation innatendu vers la fin du film !".... et bien videment non, il se passe rien d'tonnant  la fin ... 

Navrantes, vraiment navrantes les dernires oeuvres de Shyamalan.... 

 ::nono::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Vous tes dur avec ce film quand mme...

Bon, OK, je suis bon public mais quand mme...  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

Je vois pas de quel film vous parlez l  ::aie::  pour moi c'est un film  l'eau de rose avec Travolta Phnomnes... ou alors j'ai rat une partie du film entre 2 bires  ::aie::

----------


## plegat

> pour moi c'est un film  l'eau de rose avec Travolta Phnomnes...


Mais naaaaan! Travolta c'tait dans "Phnomne", pas "Phnomnes"!  ::aie:: 

Je l'ai vu la semaine dernire  la tl (pas eu le courage d'aller dpenser des sous au cin... pourtant j'adore shayalamalamalan), avis mitig... scnario prvisible au bout de 15 minutes, donc film idal pour se dtendre le neurone aprs une journe de boulot, mais pas plus. Rien  voir avec 6me sens ou le vilage... rien du tout...

----------


## Emmanuel Lecoester

un film catgorie C pas d'autre commentaire.

----------

